# Anodised Alloy Oil Dipstick Handles



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

As per the title and available in 4 colours. Simply cut the top of the plastic loop of an replace with this alloy version to remove the horrible orange plastic item! Priced at £16 delivered, but you can also find them here on eBay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201738427941?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Price includes delivery to the UK, although overseas postage is available.


----------

